# MD orchid show



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone going to the MD orchid show at timonium this weekend?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

do they have a website?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

This is what I found . . .

MD Home & Garden Show - Show Information

Maryland State Fair


----------



## miller (Nov 21, 2007)

Maryland Orchid Society Annual Show


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I have so much work to do i dont think i'll make it, but i might get bored and head over sometime.


----------

